# Educate me: Trolling motors



## KevinWI (Feb 21, 2012)

Have always been an oar man.....never had much need for a TM. One came with my boat, but the mount is actually for a kicker motor converted to a TM bow mount....but it obstructs my view. now that my build is nearing completion I'm thinking of getting a different trolling motor.....just not sure about what I need. 

There are different thrusts. How am I to know what thrust I need? I fish rivers and flowages and have a 1648.
The motor on there now is a 42lb thrust manual...seems to pull it along fine.
There are different shaft lengths...I don't have a clue...until now I thought all TM's were the same length.
Foot control or manual.....I like fishing from the rear, but want the TM up front...do they make cable to be operated from the back?
I've heard of the remote control...but that is way beyond my budget.

Help me out.

Here's the TM mount...too big IMO


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 21, 2012)

Found the following on https://alltrollingmotors.com...but if you have input, please feel free to add your .02.




> When looking for a motor there are several important issues that always come up. In order to cover these issues we have put together this guide. We have covered many points such as saltwater, thrust, shafts, voltage, props, batteries, mounts and more! If you have anything else you think we should include then let us know.
> 
> We have posted answers to many questions below. Feel free to send us your question too!
> 
> ...


----------



## atuck593 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey Kevin I am in the same boat you are figuratively speaking. I am looking for a new trolling motor myself. This is what I have learned from reading on here and my experience while fishing.

Thrust- The more lbs. of thrust the better, especially if you fish currents. I believe that you can go as high as 55lbs of thrust while still running a 12 volt (single battery) system. If you want more 60 - 101lbs of thrust you will need a 24 volt (2 batteries) or 36 volts (3 batteries). 

Placement - Bow or Transom? I have a 50 lb Minn Kota Endura. When I had it on the transom it pushed the boat just ok. However, when I mounted it on the bow it pulled the boat and created a wake behind it. I guess they pull better than they push. 

Length - I have a 14ft Starcraft Semi- V. My motor is a 48" shaft length model (it was cheaper) and it's plenty long for either bow or transom mount. When your boat is in the water, measure how far it is from the top of the deck to the water line. That will give you an idea for shaft length. I think Minn Kota recommends that the motor head should be in the water 9". Double check for your own research though. 

Foot or Hand Control - That is up to you. This is just my opinion but when I mounted my motor up front I found it to be a pain to get into the water when I made it to my fishing spot. You had to lean pretty far forward (dangerous ) and loosten the screws to drop the motor in the water (noisy). Not to mention when I was fishing with someone I gave them the bow to fish from so I could operate the gas motor. They usually had no idea how to drop the TM into the water. I had to shift forward and move it myself (a real pain) as well as lean forward to steer with my hand (pain in the back). They make tiller extension handles but that won't reach to the back of the boat. Traditional cable steering foot control bow mount trolling motors I don't think will reach the back of your boat either. 
I personally am looking into a Minn Kota Power Drive. Its a bow mount style TM that has an electric steering motor. The cord is 18' long, about the size of an extension cord, and will stretch to the back of the boat. They are a bit pricey (about $400 new) but you can find used ones on eBay or craigslist for around 150 - 200. I have heard that some guys don't like the electric steering because it is slower than the cable style, but I am willing to compromise because you can operate it from the back of the boat and still have the bow mount style TM.

This is just my opinion. I hope it helps you out a little bit. If anyone else has any ideas I am sure they will add to the thread.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 22, 2012)

atuck593 said:


> I personally am looking into a Minn Kota Power Drive. Its a bow mount style TM that has an electric steering motor. The cord is 18' long, about the size of an extension cord, and will stretch to the back of the boat. They are a bit pricey (about $400 new) but you can find used ones on eBay or craigslist for around 150 - 200. I have heard that some guys don't like the electric steering because it is slower than the cable style, but I am willing to compromise because you can operate it from the back of the boat and still have the bow mount style TM.
> 
> This is just my opinion. I hope it helps you out a little bit. If anyone else has any ideas I am sure they will add to the thread.


I bought an Edge yesterday and canceled it today after thinking about it for a bit.
Bought a Minn Kota Power drive instead....the 18' electric foot control cord sold me...although I'm not crazy about the bow mounting system and the shaft is longer which makes making room for it a pain..... but I like to fish from the rear of the boat. Edge was a less expensive alternative, but it would be very inconvenient to have to fish from the front with my Humminbird setup in the back. $50 more, but worth it in the end. Got a good price on it.


----------



## shawnfish (Feb 23, 2012)

KevinWI said:


> atuck593 said:
> 
> 
> > I personally am looking into a Minn Kota Power Drive. Its a bow mount style TM that has an electric steering motor. The cord is 18' long, about the size of an extension cord, and will stretch to the back of the boat. They are a bit pricey (about $400 new) but you can find used ones on eBay or craigslist for around 150 - 200. I have heard that some guys don't like the electric steering because it is slower than the cable style, but I am willing to compromise because you can operate it from the back of the boat and still have the bow mount style TM.
> ...




the shafts are very easy to shorten for your needs...


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 23, 2012)

afraid to ask.....how?

<<<edit>>> never mind.....a Minn Kota service shop near me will do it....and I don't have to worry about screwing it up.


----------



## atuck593 (Feb 23, 2012)

Kevin...

If you don't mind me asking, where did you order your Power Drive from? I am watching a few on eBay, but they are quickly becoming as expensive as buying a new one once shipping costs are added. Plus, the ones on eBay won't have a warranty and you don't exactly know why the person is getting rid of it. 

As for cutting the shaft, I would take that to a certified service center....I would hate to void any warranty with something that expensive.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 23, 2012)

atuck593 said:


> Kevin...
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where did you order your Power Drive from? I am watching a few on eBay, but they are quickly becoming as expensive as buying a new one once shipping costs are added. Plus, the ones on eBay won't have a warranty and you don't exactly know why the person is getting rid of it.
> 
> As for cutting the shaft, I would take that to a certified service center....I would hate to void any warranty with something that expensive.


https://boatingsavings.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=627449

Non member cost was $449.97
Member cost was $404.97
Membership fee: $29.99 (no brainer to get $45 off)
Real savings: $15.01
Online coupon code: $10.00 off
Real savings $25.00
Shipping $19.97

Total cost including TM, membership and shipping: $444.45 plus they have a 4 payment system to break it into 1/4ths over 4 months interest free with a CC...auto billed to cc each month.

Missed out on free shipping....code ended on 2/11. Love this place...have ordered lots of stuff from it for good price and now with membership get xtra 10%off everything.....plus they also will send me two $10 off coupons with this order. 
If you want coupon code for $10 off, PM me.

I'm lucky...biggest minnkota service center in WI is 20 miles away...called them and for $50 can get the shaft/wiring shortened and keep warranty.


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 24, 2012)

might want to check out cabelas, I ordered a 55# Terrova from them last yr when they had a $5 S/H special, and it shipped for $5 to E TN. No damage either LOL>


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 24, 2012)

Cabela's was $469 plus tax.....when I want to throw money out the window, I go to Cabelas...otherwise I shop for lowest price elsewhere....usually Amazon.com or Sportsmansguide.com has the lowest prices....and I also look for coupon codes too.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Feb 26, 2012)

If you plan to cut the shaft, make sure you leave enough so that the the motor is not all the way down. Doing that will make lifting to stowing position significantly harder. Having the collar down around 6" is a good rule of thumb.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 26, 2012)

FuzzyGrub said:


> If you plan to cut the shaft, make sure you leave enough so that the the motor is not all the way down. Doing that will make lifting to stowing position significantly harder. Having the collar down around 6" is a good rule of thumb.


Lets put it this way.....from the bow to the water is 16"......the minimum shaft length these come in is 48"....a little overkill, no?
I think the recommended shaft length is 20" more than the distance from the mount to the water surface...this should be enough for cavatation in high waves and for the 6" you mentioned. I was thinking of cutting it down to 42" from 48".


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Feb 26, 2012)

KevinWI said:


> FuzzyGrub said:
> 
> 
> > If you plan to cut the shaft, make sure you leave enough so that the the motor is not all the way down. Doing that will make lifting to stowing position significantly harder. Having the collar down around 6" is a good rule of thumb.
> ...



Since you have the motor, I wouldn't make any cuts before testing. With your boat fully loaded and only you in stearn, in the rough water, see what the minimum depth is to prevent cavitation at high thrust speeds. It may require something more than the "general" rule. Also, see how much difference there is in stowing with varying lengths above. 

I have a 48" shaft on my 14' starcraft, and with just me in the back of the boat, I can cavitate in 2'ers, and will drop it down that last 6" or move to the bow, or both. Also, when fishing from the back, the higher the head is above the deck, the easier to see what direction it is pointed in. On powerdrive style trolling motors, you tend to forget what direction you left it in.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 26, 2012)

FuzzyGrub said:


> KevinWI said:
> 
> 
> > FuzzyGrub said:
> ...



sounds like sound advice. Thanks.


----------



## Bob Landry (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm watching this thread with a lot of interest. While I have been in the marine business for over 15 years trolling motors is not one of my areas of expertise and I need to replace one. 

I have a G3 CC DLX that I picked up on the coast. The boat had a lot of salt water blahs which I have remedied, all except the trolling motor, and it was beyone help. I don't know what the rig weighs. It's an 1860 with a 90 HP 2 stroke Yamaha. I've added a Fishmaster T-Top which I'm guestimating added around 100 lbs.

The TM that was on it was a MinnKota hand control 40lb motor. I don't have any idea if that TM was sized correctly for the boat, or if it was used because it was the cheapest G3 could go and wanted to offer it because of marketing, so I don't know if a 40lb thrust motor will be sufficient or not. You guys tell me. When it gets used, it will be for fishing around rock cliffs and bluffs on fresh water lakes, so current wouldn't be a factor, wind may be. So what I really need is something to troll with while I'm crappie and panfishing, and keep me off the rocks.
Hand or foot control? I don't have a clue. The foot control would be a convenient hands free way to do it, but is it really necessary? Given a specific price point, I can get more motor(power) by staying with a hand controlled motor. A have a fishing buddy that has a foot control and can't wait to get rid of it because he says the cord on the deck is a PITA, so I guess it's a matter of taste, again, I'm asking for opinions on that.
MinnKota or MororGuide... All the reviews point to MinnKota, parts are plentiful, but my buddy swears by MotorGuide, so again, personal preference?

So far, I'm looking at MinnKota and either the Edge(new) or the Power Drive V2, both in my price range and I have to decide on a 45 or 55 lb thrust motor. I assume tha bigger is better. The reason I'm looking at the PowerDrive is because it has the digital motor control which is supposed to help you get more time out of a charge, and if possible, I would like to be able to sthay with a single deep cycle battery. I would add a second battery if I need to. So many choices, so little time.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 26, 2012)

Based on all I read, the size of your boat and motor, I'd go at least 55. But I'm no expert....All my knowledge is based off of what I read.


----------



## Bob Landry (Feb 26, 2012)

That's kinda the way I'm leaning unless someone comes up with a really cmpelling reason to go otherwise. I think I'l better off with more power and learn to love the hand control aspect of it. Really, how hard can it be to reach over and make a course adjustment by hand. LOL


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 26, 2012)

Bob Landry said:


> That's kinda the way I'm leaning unless someone comes up with a really cmpelling reason to go otherwise. I think I'l better off with more power and learn to love the hand control aspect of it. Really, how hard can it be to reach over and make a course adjustment by hand. LOL



You'll regret it the first time you have a fish on and your hands are busy reeling it in and you either need to turn it off or move the boat while fighting the fish.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Feb 26, 2012)

Bob,

Given that size boat, I'd say the minimum would be 55lb. Probably should consider the possibility of a 24V system. 

The main advantage of a powerdrive type trolling motor is the flexibility of where you can be to control it. You are not tied to the trolling motor, such as a cable steer or hand steer. As you mentioned, all power type drives have PWM control which can be more efficient at lower speeds. With that, comes the possibility of electrical noise. Your ff may require isolation, chokes, or other remidies. Also, power type drives, be it MK or MG, tend to have more issues than the other two types. 

The cable steer is preffered by the bass tx guys. It has quicker turning speed, and does not require visual looking at where the head unit is pointed. It doesn't require any hands so can keep fishing the whole time. 

Hand steer is lowest cost, but does require you to stop fishing, and must stay in the bow. 

As far as brands, MK tends to be more innovative and offer features MG doesn't. MG bundles allot with their Mercury line, so can offer boat mfgs very good deals.


----------



## atuck593 (Feb 26, 2012)

Bob,
First of all sorry about the long post, but I figured that maybe it would help you. I agree with what Fuzzy has said there are a lot of options out there and it is a matter of preference. I know you would like to keep one battery (12 volt system ). I fish tournaments with my neighbor and he has a Lund 19' Tournament Series Deep V. He has a ( 24 volt two battery system ) with a bow mount Minn Kota 70 lb thrust cable foot controled motor. The motor works great, but here's the thing. He only has it set at 55lbs of thrust. The full 70lbs works well when the water is rough and choppy but most days he has it dialed back at 55lbs because it isn't needed. The 55lbs would work for you if you still want to go that route. And I may be mistaken but 55lbs of thrust is the cut off for still being able to run off that 12 volt system. Any more thrust and you need another battery.

My suggestion would be look for some version of the bow mount option, either foot controlled cable, foot controlled electric steer, or bow mount tiller. You can get away with a 55lb thrust ( cheaper ) version with any of these mounted on the bow. From there it's just a matter of preference.

Personally, I am looking into a 45lb thrust Power Drive. Here is my reasoning, maybe it will help you. I like the ability to control the boat from the bow. I can fish there and it provides better boat control. I was spoiled with the foot control on my neighbors boat it freed up your hands to fish, but I constantly had to balance my foot while trying to control the boat with the cable steer. However, the electric steer the motor only moves when I press the pedal. The steering cable to the foot pedal is more flexible with the Power Drive compared to the bluky cable of the traditional style bow mount TM's. (Space is tight on a smaller boat.) It can be rolled up like an electric extention cord to save space on the bow, but yet stretch to the back of the boat if I wanted to fish from there. I often fish from the stern when I have someone with me (not much room to move around on the 14 footer with two or three people on board ) you need to fish from where you are. The long cable is helpful. 

The only major downside to the Power Drive that I have read about compared to the traditional cable steer is the fact that the foot pedal has been known to act up from time to time and not work. Especially if it gets wet. I plan on buying the quick mount and store it in my basement to keep it out of the elements when not fishing to avoid this problem as well as buying new will bring a warranty with it too. The PD's are also know for a little bit slower turning ability compared to the faster turning of the cable steer style, but I think "slow" is just a matter of opinion. I don't plan on fishing that close to stumps and rocks to have to need that quick of reaction time.

Again, this is just my opinion and what I learned from my experience. Sorry again for having typed such a long novel.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Feb 27, 2012)

" I was spoiled with the foot control on my neighbors boat it freed up your hands to fish, but I constantly had to balance my foot while trying to control the boat with the cable steer."

atuck, 
the position of the lever on the cable steer is what provides the feedback so you know which way it is pointed. It can be tuff on the ankles. Many recess them into the deck. 

With a power drive style, you have to remember where you left it pointing and only have a rough idea from how long you hold a contact down, to how far it turns. 

If you got use to your neighbors cable steer, you might want to try someones PD to see what I'm talking about. It is the number 1 complaint from people that had a cable steer, prior to a PD.

I ended up with two wireless keyfobs. While you can not fish and control at same time, you have complete freedom to move about the boat. The other can take control while you are fighting a fish. While I have a MG Wireless, the MK PD's can be upgraded to it. 

I agree with the removable mount. I never leave mine out for weather/temp/theft exposure. 

I looked at your project and your hull is close to my 14' starcraft mariner v. 45lbs should be enough. Thats what I have, but when its windy, or the river current is a little stronger, I find myself wishing for a 55.

Good luck with your selections. It is all about trade-offs, and I just try to point out what they are to prospective buyers.


----------



## Bob Landry (Feb 27, 2012)

As I'm browsing these motors on line, how do I tell if the foot control motors are cable or power driven. I assume that with MK, Power Drive means electroc steer. What about the others?


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 27, 2012)

I know that at least the PD models are all electric motor driven and "edge" series is cable driven...the other models were out of my price range so I didn't look close at them.


----------



## RivRunR (Feb 27, 2012)

FWIW you might want to take a look at the MK Terrova 12V / 55# with Co-Pilot, which would solve your foot control vs fob decision since it can have both. Also, remember that if you ever want to upgrade a Powerdrive to iPilot you'll be eliminating the foot control, it won't run both. 

As for using it... it takes a little time to get used to the non-cable steering, but I wouldn't ever go back to it at this point. With the Terrova + Co-pilot you can just set your direction, speed and, with minor occasional adjustments, forget it. I don't spend nearly the time steering the TM with the Co-pilot feature that I used to with cables... so although the steering feels/reacts differently, it doesn't seem to matter since I don't spend much time steering it anyway. Plus, if you need to make hands-free adjustments, stop, etc. while you're hauling in that trophy, you can do so with the foot-control which has both fine-tune and full-pedal steering.

And, while I'm spending your money , you might want to take a look at the Terrova's with the built-in US2 sonar..there's a compatibility chart on MK's site.


----------



## Bob Landry (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm not to concerned about upgrades. Once it's installed, it's going to be what it is. I really don't think it's going to get a lot of continious use, I just want one in the event it's needed. I'm trying to stay around the $500ish price range, so Irealize, that limits me quite a bit. I just don't have an unlimited amount of $$$ to spend on a TM.
I guess a trip to Cabela is in order to do some touchy feely on a couple of motors, mainly to check out the cable driven ones since I havn't used either. What a great thread. Thanks, guys. Keep the info coming.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Feb 27, 2012)

In MK the Powerdrive and Terrova, are power drive types. In MG, only the Wireless series. 

RivRunr, I do wish I had a way to upgrade to AutoPilot.  You did bring up another good point, I forgot to mention. Power drive types are more difficult to mount a transducer to than a cable steer. The shaft slides through the turning motor so you can't wire tie the cable to the shaft. As such, it is more prone to pinching and cutting. So getting one with the transducer included (another $100), should be considered, if that is in your future.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 27, 2012)

yeah...I didn't realize that autopilot was not an ad-on feature...you have to go all the way to ipilot...which costs more than the TM.


----------



## RivRunR (Feb 27, 2012)

You can get the MK PowerDrive (and Terrova) in just about every AutoPilot and US2 configuration...with AP, with US2, neither or both.
If you go to MK's PowerDrive page and hit the "models" tab you can see them all.

So, I think if a PowerDrive has the AutoPilot feature, you can add the remote CoPilot Accessory to the PowerDrive later.

CoPilot on the Powerdrive retains both fob and foot controls, iPilot on the PowerDrive eliminates the foot control (I think).

Of course, none of these are cheap! You could have an Hbird 1198cSI + the new HBird 360 Imaging + TM with iPilot, and easily have more $'s hanging off the front of the boat than the back!!! It's crazy. :shock:


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 27, 2012)

PD model I have does NOT have auto-pilot...and from what I read, it's not an ad-on feature....you can buy the PD TM with it already installed, but can't add it. ipilot and copilot are ad-ons though.


----------



## atuck593 (Feb 27, 2012)

Fuzzy, Kevin, and anyone else that may be able to help,
What is the length of the shaft you have on your Motor Guide? You have it on your Starcraft right? I have been looking online the past few days and have found a 45lb thrust Power Drive with a 48" shaft for $390 + tax and $20 shipping. I am thinking $430 at my door total. However, today I received in the mail my Cabela's spring sale flyer. They have a 50lb thrust Power Drive for $429 on sale and I live about 30 min from the Pennsylvania location. Pretty much 5 lbs of thrust free without shipping costs, but the down side is that the motor has a 54" shaft. 
Maybe I am over thinking this whole thing but do you think the 54" would be too much on the front of my boat? I have a 42" Endura transom mount version that I mounted on the bow for a little while and that fit ok, which leads me to think the 48" would be perfect. I could always cut 54" shorter like Kevin did with his but that is $50 bucks extra unless I do it myself, but I think that would void any warranty? (Did you find anything out about that Kevin when you called to have yours cut?) 
One last thing that I found when looking on the Minn Kota site and Cabela's web site was the fact that they don't have a 54" model in the 50lb thrust for this year. Both Minn Kota and Cabelas have the 50lb thrust in only a 48" model. A mis-print or possibly a previous model year left over? The MSRP of $569 matches the 55lb thrust 54" model on both sites, but Cabelas is usually a bit more expensive. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Feb 27, 2012)

Atuck,

A 48" shaft is plenty for your boat, but does not mean a larger one is too big. It is only an impact when in the stowed position. If you carefully measure, you can see if you would have to cut the shaft. From eyeballing your hull, I'd say that a 48" will be angled and the head will reside outside the hull anyway. 

Mounting it that way, does have some drawbacks if you dock the boat on that side. Mine extends out to the side to clear railings I did not want to remove or modify. I mainly river fish, and seldom at a dock. But when i am, you just use the other side of the boat.


----------



## bryan28 (Feb 27, 2012)

Bob for what it's worth I have a G3 1756cc and a G3 Rep recommended the Minn kota edge 45 or 50 lb thrust with 45" shaft.


----------



## atuck593 (Mar 5, 2012)

Well Kevin, I bit the bullet and just purchased the Power Drive 45lb thrust 48" length. I am looking for a quick release bracket. I am not sure if I would like the aluminum slide on one or the composite set on one. Which one did you get? How do you like it?


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 5, 2012)

atuck593 said:


> Well Kevin, I bit the bullet and just purchased the Power Drive 45lb thrust 48" length. I am looking for a quick release bracket. I am not sure if I would like the aluminum slide on one or the composite set on one. Which one did you get? How do you like it?



ha. I bought the aluminum one....built pretty damn solid. Must be teflon coated....slides nice. 
found it on amazon.com w/free shipping. 
Haven't gotten my TM yet...was backordered...was supposed to ship today. We'll see.


----------



## atuck593 (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice... I saw that one on amazon with free shipping. I also found the composite one for $42 on there so I am not sure which to go with lol. I found mine through a google shopping search for $422 with no tax and free shipping. I don't think it was that bad of a deal. What have you done about connectors? Do you plan on connecting it right to the battery or set it up with a plug in style? Sorry for all the questions... just pickin your brain lol.


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 5, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E8DQI6/ref=oh_o01_s00_i00_details
$38.98 ... Free shipping, no tax.

have to see how it's setup first....I have a plug in already from my other TM, so I may use that, but if not, my battery is only 3' away.

That membership I got at sportsmansguide is paying off...got a navionics chip for my locator for 25 off using membership and a coupon....and bought a raincoat and bibs and saved around 20 on that as well....was worth it getting it for the TM deal for $394 plus $20 shipping.
Also bought a minn kota 210D charger for $116 and free ship and minn kota has a $20 rebate. love good deals


----------



## atuck593 (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah I hear ya on looking for good deals. I went with the composite quick mount. $42 compared to the $79 msrp on the Minn Kota web site. I don't know if its a different model year, but the picture looks exactly the same. I like this one because you can lock the motor onto the boat with a small pad lock, in case I have to leave the boat in a parking lot or something. Can you trailer the boat with the quick release mount or do you have to remove it until you get to the launch?
My next big purchase will be a fish finder/gps combo. I am looking into the Lowrance Elite 4x DSI. I got to see it at Cabela's this past weekend and it was awesome. Great picture with the color and a lot of cool features.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Mar 6, 2012)

The MKA-32 is what was recommended to me for being quiet and providing a strong, positive locking mechinism, but it is very pricey.


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 6, 2012)

you can lock the alum one too. many people leave it on full time and trailer it with lock on all the time...only reason they have it is because of the locking ability. I'm sure they all work fine.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Mar 6, 2012)

From what I remember, the MKA-32 has a cam lock that keeps things tight, where the other mounts can loosen up from the torque, and start to vibrate, etc. That was based on research I did about 4 years ago, before going with the MG which had the mount included. Maybe they improved the mounts in that time.


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 6, 2012)

FuzzyGrub said:


> From what I remember, the MKA-32 has a cam lock that keeps things tight, where the other mounts can loosen up from the torque, and start to vibrate, etc. That was based on research I did about 4 years ago, before going with the MG which had the mount included. Maybe they improved the mounts in that time.



Curious if it would be prudent to go with an extra lock washer and loc-tite on the mounting bolts. For those that lag bolt theirs into a mounting block, probably don't have that issue.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Mar 6, 2012)

Again, just from my memory, the play is between the upper and lower part of the mount. While it is always important that the mount to bow, and mount to trolling motor is securely mounted, that was not the issue. I have seen others say they haven't had issue with the lower cost mounts. I am surprised that MK has three different versions though. Since you have one on order, see what you think.


----------

